# GTA V keeps crashing



## Sil3ntPanic (Sep 30, 2019)

I don't really know why but my GTA V keeps crashing randomly while playing. I don't have any problems before and after but the moment it crashes I can see in the taskmanager that my GPU spiked in video encoding.
It looks really random to me because every other game runs smoothly, without lags or crashes. It's just GTA V. I tried playing on minimum settings, but even then it crashed.






so there isn't anything else spiking... I don't have the slightest clue what makes this happen bc even if I just stand on a mountain it crashes. IN an empty session or offline or in a full session. It doesn't matter.
Thanks for help beforehand ^^

EDIT: The "Graphics_1" is spiking too. After a drop to zero


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 30, 2019)

Can u post event viewer with the application error from gta v?


----------



## Sil3ntPanic (Sep 30, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Can u post event viewer with the application error from gta v?


I don't have an application error from gta v...


----------



## Voluman (Sep 30, 2019)

I think its not sure the problem is on your side.
I have crashes too, but mostly the game collapse during launching / logging in online. Maybe some issue with the launcher?


----------



## Sil3ntPanic (Sep 30, 2019)

Sooooooo... I found a crash message in the Rockstar launcher it is:
[2019-09-30 20:20:38.122] [ ERROR ] [14844] [crashdetection] Exit code 0xc0000005 indicates a fatal game exit (reason: STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION)

Does anyone knows what that means?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2019)

Are you using afterburner + RTSS for OSD?


----------



## 64K (Sep 30, 2019)

I did some googling and found this



			errornumbers.com
		


I googled _status_access_violation gta v_ and found a possible fix but I can't access Steam at work. Just google what is in italics and go to the Steamcommunity link for a possible fix.


----------



## Sil3ntPanic (Sep 30, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Are you using afterburner + RTSS for OSD?


I don't have a clue what that is, so... I guess no?


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 30, 2019)

Sil3ntPanic said:


> Sooooooo... I found a crash message in the Rockstar launcher it is:
> [2019-09-30 20:20:38.122] [ ERROR ] [14844] [crashdetection] Exit code 0xc0000005 indicates a fatal game exit (reason: STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION)
> 
> Does anyone knows what that means?



Memory error... scale back your OC or give your ram a few more volts.

That error happens 99% of the time when your ram is unstable.  It was looking for something that wasn't there.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 30, 2019)

Overclock is unstable ram/cpu.


----------



## Vario (Sep 30, 2019)

To test the above unstable overclock theory, try running CPU, Ram, and Graphics card at stock settings and see if it still crashes.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 5, 2019)

Today 5 October 2019 and im still having random crashes in Story Mode and Online. I used to play the game since it's out without problems and now from out of no where this.. It must be a wrongly implemented background update of R* which is still not fixed yet.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 5, 2019)

FoxHound said:


> Today 5 October 2019 and im still having random crashes in Story Mode and Online. I used to play the game since it's out without problems and now from out of no where this.. It must be a wrongly implemented background update of R* which is still not fixed yet.




Nothing wrong with the game or launcher. Been using it for years on multiple stable systems.

Some games don't like alt tab as well. I know some people have ocd alt tabbing all the time.

Also if something isnt tuned well/unstable you will crash.  Perhaps try running system stock for a minute and test the game.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

which version is steam nor cd retail?


----------



## Paradoxx_ (Oct 5, 2019)

been lurking forever, decided to sign up before you overcomplicate it. it's probably just nvidia gpu drivers, as you can see here 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/dbuewx/_/f240ig9


----------



## theformater (Oct 8, 2019)

Paradoxx_ said:


> been lurking forever, decided to sign up before you overcomplicate it. it's probably just nvidia gpu drivers, as you can see here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is the drivers. Same issue for me, so i rolled back the drivers to 436.15 and it has solved the problem for me.


----------



## Timlee2014 (Oct 8, 2019)

So after failing with pagefile, windowed/borderless/full screen, Regedit, turning off/on OC, verify game files, Setting all graphics settings to low, and reinstalling the game to the C:/, I found that the only thing that truly works is rolling back to the 436.15 driver.

I-9 9960x 16 core, 2080TI watercooled OC 2100/7500 w/ 52 degree temps, 64GB RAM. Like, I shouldn’t have no issues with crashing. the problem lies within the driver. Hopefully this is fixed before modern warfare is released. The beta required the newer drivers.


----------



## Paradoxx_ (Oct 8, 2019)

They're aware of the crashes with GTA V for some time now but it doesn't seem to be fixed even with the most recent hotfix drivers 436.51.


----------



## nickack (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi guys i was also having crashs every 10 to 20 mins and nailed it down to the New NVIDIA drivers even the latest one from Oct 1st still crash's the game for me. They made some big changes to try and improve performance for 1000 and 2000 series cards but for some reason it makes GT5 crash. Anyways i rolled back to 431.60 and i never crash also some say 436.02 is ok also but i have not tested it.

My specs I5 3570k, Gtx 1070 on Windows 10


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 9, 2019)

Had a few stutters even though I use G-Sync but no serious issues such as crashing.
I'm on 436.48 Win10.

The only issue I'm having is that offline mode doesn't work anymore after an steam socialclub/launcher update a few days ago....
I must be online to start the game.


----------



## Timlee2014 (Oct 9, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Had a few stutters even though I use G-Sync but no serious issues such as crashing.
> I'm on 436.48 Win10.
> 
> The only issue I'm having is that offline mode doesn't work anymore after an steam socialclub/launcher update a few days ago....
> I must be online to start the game.


How long are you playing? On best it’s like 2-3 hours before crash.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 12, 2019)

Ok.. So... GTA V did crash on me today for the first time on the 436.48 drivers...

Nvidia knows and probably already working on it:

[Grand Theft Auto V]: Game may crash randomly after driver update[2703155]



			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/game-ready-drivers/13/320827/official-geforce-43648-game-ready-driver-feedback-/
		


Hope they fix it with upcoming driver.

For now going back to 436.30.


----------



## theformater (Oct 22, 2019)

New driver version out today 440.97 but the GTA crashing issue is not fixed yet.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2019)

theformater said:


> New driver version out today 440.97 but the GTA crashing issue is not fixed yet.



_[Grand Theft Auto V]: The game frequently crashes._

_NVIDIA is working with the application developer to resolve the issue._

No crashing with 436.15.

Hope it will be fixed with the next driver then.


----------



## theformater (Oct 22, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> _[Grand Theft Auto V]: The game frequently crashes._
> 
> _NVIDIA is working with the application developer to resolve the issue._
> 
> ...



yes no crashing with 436.15. Fixing the issue is probably on back burners as GTA 6 is in development.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 23, 2019)

theformater said:


> yes no crashing with 436.15. Fixing the issue is probably on back burners as GTA 6 is in development.



they said they are working on fixing it, they are aware of the issue... no backburner...


----------



## Uthman (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi all, 

I have the same issue, the game keeps crashing while on story mode (did not finish the game yet), never crashed during booting only when playing around 30 minutes into the game especially during missions. this issue has been occurring to me since I bought my PC three months ago.

My System:
i7-9700k
2070 super
16gb corsair 2666Mhz


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2019)

Uthman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the same issue, the game keeps crashing while on story mode (did not finish the game yet), never crashed during booting only when playing around 30 minutes into the game especially during missions. this issue has been occurring to me since I bought my PC three months ago.
> 
> ...



_[Grand Theft Auto V]: The game frequently crashes._

_NVIDIA is working with the application developer to resolve the issue._

No crashing with 436.15.


----------



## er557 (Oct 24, 2019)

using a patched older version of the game, no crashes with any driver, no rockstar online forced updates, mods supported and enabled.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2019)

er557 said:


> using a patched older version of the game, no crashes with any driver, no rockstar online forced updates, mods supported and enabled.



Cool but it doesn't work if you have the Steam version....


----------



## er557 (Oct 24, 2019)

my steam library consists of free titles only....the rest are no-steam


----------



## Uthman (Oct 24, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> _[Grand Theft Auto V]: The game frequently crashes._
> 
> _NVIDIA is working with the application developer to resolve the issue._
> 
> No crashing with 436.15.


What is the best way to go back to that driver?


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 25, 2019)

Uthman said:


> What is the best way to go back to that driver?


Download that driver, uninstall current driver and use DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) in safe mode and then install the driver you want.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2019)

I wonder if its newer GPUs that are affected? The only time it crashes on my 970 and 980 is if the clocks are not stable. I find that even if I can pass benchmarks and stress tests like in 3dmark, I usually have to drop a few MHz on the core. for GTA.  Also, I have used newer drivers, but right now I am using the driver set that win update gave me, which is 388.13. I don't play the newest games, but the newer ones that I do have run just fine with this dusty code. I didn't have a problem with newer drivers, just don't need them yet..

My 970 is the original ftw with the 6+6 power. I bought it used.. and if I oc it, or try to monitor temps with something like afterburner, it completely shits itself and will not run its default clocks, and will drop down into the 900s. But if I leave it alone, and just use aida64, its fine, and runs a solid 1400 core. I hate that card, but it works good if you just use it.


Also using the most current version of win 10.


Anywhoo, sorry for the ramble..


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 25, 2019)

Hell, i gave up on trying to get it to without random crashes. I tried just about everything and i'd think i've finally had it fixed then would crash...F it.


----------



## Xeelley (Nov 4, 2019)

Driver version 441.08
Game is still crashing, but delay is pretty longer now: around 2 hours instead of 20-30 min as before.

And crush now generate application error log (see attachments)


----------



## Epidemic87 (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m also having a peculiar issue with gta 5 after I upgraded both my psu (good old’ wide tech 750w psu to a cooler master mve white 750) and gpu (gtx 570 to rx 580). I was having issue earlier when I just upgraded my gpu alone. The old psu was replaced tonight.
I was originally having issues loading all gpu intense games - they were either crashing or freezing right away). I knew the psu was old so bought a new one.

After now replacing the psu and other games working ok, gta still crashes to desktop. I think something is up with the new launcher due to read dead 2...


----------



## Xeelley (Nov 25, 2019)

Looks like this problem isn't related to new launcher 'cause I faced it before update (on the old launcher version). 
Btw, issue was fixed for me with driver version 441.2


----------



## basco (Nov 25, 2019)

i think 1400 is not bad for a GTX 970 if its stable-dont confuse with peeps saying running all day on 1500 but crashes under lightest real load


----------



## theformater (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey guys.. does anyone know if the new version 441.87 has this issue? because they removed it from their list of know issues in release notes.


----------



## er557 (Jan 10, 2020)

indeed fixed, no longer an issue. however i fixed it earlier by reducing to 1440p


----------



## redeye (Jan 10, 2020)

i had this problem, and it was so severe that gtaV would crash every 15 minutes. i though it was afterburner, and hwinfo together... updated the drivers, ran the gtx1660ti at stock... nothing helped. so i then erased GTAV and reinstalled it. it seemed to help... but i still had problems, but greatly reduced...
then i googled the problem found out there was an issue, got bored, left it due to the holidays...
FASTFOWARD (lol)

after GTAV was updated, (steam) ... i have had no problems so far.
gtx1660ti is overclocked to 2115boost, 7000 mem (afterburner ) custom  watercooled ... no problems.
so it seems that the problems have gone after the latest GTAV update.

so yes it is fixed...IMO


----------



## Jabroneous (Mar 9, 2020)

Unfortunately, I'm not so sure it's fixed. I just purchased the game this past Saturday (3-7), and upon installing have only been able to get a few minutes past the loading screen until a complete freeze occurs. I would say this has happened a total of 15 times within the past two days. I've re-installed, switched to studio driver over the up-to-date gaming driver (MSI GTX-1080), lowered GTAV settings in game, checked GPU performance via Afterburner. While the heat doesn't seem to pose an issue, I do notice once the game boots up, there's a large spike in the GPU frequency. I admit I'm new to PC gaming, but was lead to believe the 1080 should be able to handle most anything 2019 or before w/o OC. 
I need to also note that while I've had an issue with games crashing sporadically (sometimes once every two weeks), GTAV has crashed every time I've attempted to play it. 
One thing that I've wondered and haven't seen mentioned here, is if the problem could lie within the Steam Launcher? 
Thought I would try posting before I request a refund. 
Thanks in advance for any possible advice.


----------



## rainzor (Mar 9, 2020)

Try an older driver version, such as this one available here:








						NVIDIA GeForce Game Ready 431.60 WHQL - VideoCardz.com
					

Game Ready Drivers provide the best possible gaming experience for all major new releases, including Virtual Reality games. Prior to a new title launching, our driver team is working up until the last minute to ensure every performance tweak and bug fix is included for the best gameplay on...




					videocardz.com
				





Yes GTX1080 should be able to handle any game up to 1440p resolution  with reduced gfx settings here and there.
Oh and while you don't need to use Display driver uninstaller (DDU), it is recommended when there are possible issues with current driver.


----------



## Jabroneous (Mar 9, 2020)

Wow... that was quick! I'll give it a go. Thank you for the advice as well as the note on uninstalling. I had previously assumed I was "overwriting" any previous installation when downloading through Nvidia Geforce. That's on me.

Quick update:
Successfully removed Nvidias studio mode driver via DDU in safe mode, and attempted to install the aforementioned recommendation (431.60). Much to my dismay, it appears my MSI GTX 1080 is incompatible(ignorant of me not to verify that detail, but I wasn't aware). I then quickly repeated the process with DDU (as a precaution), and proceeded to install  Nvidias newest driver (442.50) in hopes that perhaps a deep clean may solve an issue. Sadly, it did not. I'm guessing it may just come down to either 1) waiting for an update that patches or 2) attempting different older drivers in hopes of getting lucky. If anyone else has any additional ideas, I'm open to hear em'.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 10, 2020)

Do you use a pagefile? If not that might be your issue, it was with mine and amd setup. I use custom.


----------



## rainzor (Mar 10, 2020)

431.60 driver is compatible with your card, it's from June 2019. The card is from 2016.
Maybe you downloaded mobile driver? You should get the first one on that list or the last one if you use windows 7.
Don't forget to remove all nvidia software, not just the driver.

You could try a bit newer one, just avoid those that have GTA V listed in "Known issues" or "Windows 10 issues" section. 
436.15 is the newest i'd get for troubleshooting purposes.

You can get more drivers here from TPU as well








						NVIDIA GeForce Graphics Drivers (527.56 WHQL) Download
					

Download the latest driver for NVIDIA graphics cards, to ensure you have the best gaming experience and get the fastest performance.   This NVIDIA Ge




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Just click on "Show more versions" on the left side. They also have release notes for each driver


----------

